# 2001 Ecovip 7RG rear lights blowing fuses



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have a 2001 Laika Ecovip 7RG, and it's been blowing the fuses for the rear lights since we got it.

I have now solved this problem, if it's of any interest to others, I have not as yet fitted the cure though, I will post pictures when I do the job to assist others who may wish to do likewise.

I initially went down the road of fitting LED bulbs, but on investigation this would prove too costly and wouldn't solve the initial problem, IE the contacts for the bulb being too close together, so the problem would still exist, so I'm going to replace the rear light units altogether, (pic 1)there are several light units which will fit as they are a standard size used on trucks in the EU.

I was going to use the Britax (pic 2) version in LED format, but it proved a little more expensive, and only had a 1 year warranty, so have gone for another equally good version (pic 3) which is dual voltage and carries a 5 year warranty and is cheaper by about £15.

As you can see (just) in pic 1, the whole lighting set up is for a left hand drive vehicle and a cheap and usually very nasty rear fog light is fitted, well ours is US so needs to be replaced anyway, which is why I'm changing the whole lot

Get bowl of warm very soapy water

First job is to either disconnect battery or remove all fuses going to all rear lights.

Next job is to remove the old bulb tail/stop light assemblies and discard but put the lenses in the bowl for later.

Remove indicator light assemblies, and put to one side.

Reversing lights can be left on, but remove lenses and put in the bowl.

offer up new fittings.

Take wiring from indicators and link into new tail/stop/indicator units on both side.

Take wiring from original rear fog unit, and fit into now defunct indicator bodies, replace indicator bodies, fit bulb.

Finally inspect all wiring, check all connections, all mountings, replace battery/fuses, and test.

Refit nice clean reversing light lenses

Refit nice clean rear fog light lenses to old indicator bodies

Offer the old indicator lenses on MHF.

I have posted this as I may have overlooked something important, but hope not missed something stupid.

Yes I am aware that I can buy similar bulb style lights from about 35 for six, I have had these before on a trailer, but they are not very good and soon fall apart.

New light will come from HGV Direct they do not keep the light I am using in stock but can get them for next day, the part number is 140STIM


 Of course if you are not happy dealing with 12volt wiring, then please go to a qualified auto electrician, it's not a big job so won't cost too much


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not the topic of the hour then.

Well the lights have arrived, very impressed, stainless screws and setscrews, very well sealed, even wired up internally, only let down is the wiring has no instructions on which wire goes where.

I've emailed them but I wanted to fit them tomorrow if it's fine.

Kev.


----------

